# Que metodo de modulación es mejor FM o PM???



## VichoT (Jul 23, 2007)

Holas  A todos.ya ke muchos usuarios del foro buscan mejor caliadad en sus TX  me propuse a crear esto.

Segun mi teoria y experiencia el TX de FM ke mejor calidad ofrece (segun su complejidad) es akel ke realmente se modula en frecuencia y no los de fase modulada.

A saber existen 2 metodos de modular en frecuencia y ambos metodos actuan sobre el tanke del oscilador (porlo general en paralelo a este) el 1º metodo es tener una reactancia capacitiva variable, el 2º es tener una reactancia inductiva variable.

el 2º metodo es dificil de lograr sin un 2º transistor el 1º en cambio es mas facil y depende del famoso varicap estos ctos inyectan la señal de audio como voltaje de polarizacion al varicap este varia su capacitancia de acuerdo al valor de voltaje entre sus terminales. este diodo varicap esta en paralelo al condenso de sintonia y por ende paralello al cto Tanke (bobina // condenso) asi al variar la capacitancioa del varicap varia tb la capacitancia del cto tk y con ella varia tb la frecuencia de oscilacion(frecuencia de resonancia del cto tanke) y como resultado tenemos una señal  de RF modulada en frecuencia ke responde ala tension de audio inyectada al cto.

Ahora la modulacion de fase es distinta aunke tb da como resultado una frecuencia variable de acuerdo ala tension de audio inyectada al cto pero la forma de lograrlo es distinta. Cuando la tension de audio se inyecta ala base del transistor  oscilador  lo ke se hace es variar las caracteristicas de polarizacion del transistor. asi en funcionamiento normal cuando la realimentacion alcanza un valor determinado el transsistor  pasa a saturacion y permite ke el cto tanke conectado en el cto de colector se recarge y asi seguir oscilando sin amortiguaciones (en todo oscilador el transistor trabaje en clase C es decir normalmente abierto y cuando se rekiere se cierra( normalmente en corte y cuando se rekiere se satura). tonces al variar la polarizacion varia el pto rekerido para saturarce asi el transistor puede cerrarce antes de lo debido.esto ademas de generar frecuencia variable instantanea, es decir ke el pulso se genera en un anglo de disparo variable (de ahy el nombre) esto ademas de generar la señal de RF de frecuencia modulada tb genera una serie de distorsiones ke acaban por ensuciar la señal ke es llevada ala antena.

Ahora despues de soltar mi lengua intentando explicar la teoria detras de los ctos TX de FM mas comunes en  la red paso a pregutarles segun sus conocimientos y teoria  ke metodo de modulacion entrega mejor calidad FM o PM .

PD: dejo fuera la parte de audio porke ese es un tema aparte.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 23, 2007)

Oye Vicho...
A pesar de la extensa aclaratoria en defensa de los sistemas de modulación de frecuencia, no se adhiere al título del hilo pués, pides una forma de mejorar la calidad de un TRX ( las siglas acordadas para referirse a un transmisor son TX ), pero en ningún momento nos dices cual de los dos componentes del transmisor quieres mejorar y tampoco qué quieres mejorar de ellos.
Te recuerdo que un TX modulado, consta de dos sistemas completamente distintos: El Transmisor mismo (Generador de ondas de Alta frecuencia + Etapa de potencia que alimenta a una antena) y un circuito amplificador de audio frecuencia que se encarga, en este caso, de producir leves desvíos de la frecuencia fundamental, por efecto del audio aplicado al oscilador mediante una de las dos formas que describes.

Ahora: ¿Quieres mejorar la calidad de qué?

¿Calidad del oscilador, de la etapa de potencia, del sistema de modular la frecuencia, calidad del audio?

En fin, aclara un poco el asunto.

Lo que sí te pido encarecidamente es que mejores la calidad de tu escritura - ortografía, gramática, redacción -

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## VichoT (Jul 23, 2007)

Holas.mcrven.Gracias por tus aclaraciones ya edite el texto espero ke ahora si se entienda mi idea cualkier cosa es bienvenida.

BYE!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 24, 2007)

Bién vichoT, ya veo que editaste el título, pero sigo sin entender a qué mejoría te refieres.

Con el primer título pedías sugerencias para mejorar un TX de FM y, en tu téxto, te referiste a 2 métodos de modular en frecuencia. Dos métodos de FM, la misma forma de modulación, diferentes métodos para el mismo resultado final. Sin embargo no dijiste "Qué quieres mejorar".

Ahora preguntas cuál de dos tipos de modulación, de conceptos y métodos de aplicación completamente distintos, es el mejor.

1.-   Se pueden transmitir pulsos modulando en FM, en AM, en fase o PM. Se utiliza, principalmente, para telemetría, control, etc.

2.-   No creo que se pueda transmitir audio HiFi modulando con pulsos.

Así que, elegir entre un tipo y otro de modulación, sólo dependerá de qué clase de señal es la que quieres enviar y recibir.

Considero que deberías ordenar mejor tus ideas en cuanto a qué quieres obtener con la señal que pretendes utilizar para modular el TX y, par que fin.

Ej: Si quisieras optimizar la potencia de salida de un TX, el ancho de banda se verá reducido y, por lo tanto, el espectro del canal de audio no cubrirá las frecuencias perceptibles por el oido humano. Así llegarás más lejos con la señal pero, con una calidad de sonido reducida. Eso ocurre con  los TransCeivers de comunicación: son fabricados para radiar escasamente una parte del espectro de la voz humana (entre 300 y 3000 Hz), la música radiada con ellos se escucha horrorosa.

Hasta la próxima: mcrven


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 24, 2007)

Estoy editando este mensaje tras buscar un poquito sobre frecuencia modulada y modulacion de face... evidentemente, los transmisores mas vistos son de modulación de fase... uno de frecuencia modulada envia el audio al oscilador por medio de un diodo varicap.

No sabría decir cual es mejor... el tx de frecuencia modulada no me funcionó... pero puede haber sido por varias razones (la principal es que usaba un oscilador compuesto por dos transistores)... luego hay uno bastante popular en la red con un bf900.

Por alguna razón los transmisores de fase modulada son los más vistos en la red... no tengo experiencias practicas para comparar, solo que estos son un poco más simples en su diseño y más faciles de armar... leí por ahí que un receptor de frecuencia modulada, en realidad no está preparado para recibir PM... lo que podría explicar el ruido de fondo (se me ocurre).


----------



## VichoT (Ago 2, 2007)

Holas.jejeje  pense ke este tema/encuesta tendria  mas aceptacion entre los foreros...(...pero por alguna razon mis temas siempre son impopulares...).

En fin entonces lo dejare hasta aki hasta ke alguien mas desde  retomarlo.

En resumen loke keria era ke korroborran lo ke expuse en  al abrir el tema y eske los moduladores  de FM hechos realmente con modulacion en frecuencia  son de mejor calidad sonora(suenan mejor en un receptor) ke un transmisor de FM modulado en fase. teniendo ambos similar complejidad en el armado y similar numero de piezas y caracteristicas  electricas de potencia, etc.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2007)

Bueno, dando por visto y considerando la situación, por sobre todo de que el muerto no respira, procederé a meter algo de más y que puede no tener mucho que ver (como siempre hago )... este es un verdadero transmisor de fm:







El detallito principal es el de los diodos varicap (todavía no me queda claro)... el que lo diseñó le puso todos los chiches que se pueden pedir hoy día... opción para PLL y lo más novedoso (aunque ya tiene algunos años esa tecnología, lejana para mí)...  RDS.

El editor del sitio web promete 3w de potencia... y cubrir entre 1.5 y 20 km con esa potencia... será cuestión de intentar... no parece muy complicado.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 5, 2007)

Holas.DJ_Glenn. el cto ke propones esta  bien pero no le compro eso deke con solo 3W alcance 20KM es mucho. con surte alcanzaras con surte 6Km con una buena antena   

Sorry por hacerte perder las ganas de montar este cto jajaja

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola VichoT las ganas no las pierdo y se que la potencia no es garantía de cubrir cierta distancia. Para ser sincero, en donde estoy en este momento, con 3w no se puede cubrir ni 1km... hay una guerra espantosa entre las estaciones para llegar a esta parte de la ciudad... a dos cuadras tengo una que sale con más de 1kw, a 5 tengo otra que sale con unos 300 supongo y ya me cuesta recibirla (también tengo paredes de 45cm de espesos jejeje).

Al transmisor con el 2n2218 le saqué casi 1km en una zona discriminada por casi todas las estaciones (eso de tener el areopuerto y la base aeronaval cerca debe ser la razón).


----------



## VichoT (Ago 5, 2007)

Holas.DJ_Glenn. la molestia entre emisoras se da cuando ambas estan en la misma frecuencia de transmision o muy cercanas si logras ubicar una zona despejada de almenos 500Khl tu transmisor llegara mas lejos.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 8, 2007)

500 khz? con lo complicado que es encontrar una que esté a 200khz más complicado es a 500...

Bueno, vamos a revivir a un muerto jejeje el último mensaje posteado fue en Agosto del 2007, pero ahora podemos dar batalla! Buscando información sobre el sistema Crosby para ver si de una vez por todas puedo hacer un tx que se quede quietito me topé con esto y recordé este tema...


----------



## maverick_007 (May 22, 2010)

hola DJ_Glenn vi tu circuito y me entusiame a armarlo podrias suvir el listado de materiales para poder armarlo ? bueno eso seria adios.


----------



## enoht (Nov 13, 2016)

hola amigos foreros. soy un principiante aficionado de la rf. lo que he podido entender  sobre la fm y pm  de los estudiosos es que la fm se modula directamente el oscilador ya sea a cristal o no. y lo puede  hacer  inestable. adem¨¢s la profundidad de modulaci¨®n es muy  pobre  si usa cristal.  encambio la pm o modulaci¨®n de fase  es mas f¨¢cil de modular y es mucho mas estable . pues no se ataca  el oscilador directamente sino la etapa que  sigue. en cuanto a la calidad del audio es muy buena


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 13, 2016)

Si integras la entrada de un modulador PM, obtienes un FM, si derivas la salida del PM, obtienes el FM. Al menos eso dice la teoría si no me equivoco... 

En la práctica, ambos son robustos y buenas opciones, sin embargo el PM necesita demoduladores con mayor complejidad que los FM. 

Dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer, podrías usar uno u el otro, pero lo que si te recomendaría es que te decantes por la modulación digital... 

Tienes la opción de la ASK, muy simple, la FSK más o menos simple y la PSK, más o menos simple también, y una multitud de opciones que harían tu señal más estable y robusta... La opción definitiva serían las modulaciones por cuadratura, QPSK o QAM.

Para calidad, modulación digital.



enoht dijo:


> hola amigos foreros. soy un principiante aficionado de la rf. lo que he podido entender  sobre la fm y pm  de los estudiosos es que la fm se modula directamente el oscilador ya sea a cristal o no. y lo puede  hacer  inestable. adem¨¢s la profundidad de modulaci¨®n es muy  pobre  si usa cristal.  encambio la pm o modulaci¨®n de fase  es mas f¨¢cil de modular y es mucho mas estable . pues no se ataca  el oscilador directamente sino la etapa que  sigue. en cuanto a la calidad del audio es muy buena


 
Yo optaría por modulación digital, es la mejor opción.


----------



## smoke (Nov 14, 2016)

PM vs FM es un tema que ya ha sido analizado en los libros de texto tradicionales de comunicaciones, y que en resumidas cuentas dice lo siguiente: En transmisión analógica, lo mejor es FM, PM es casi igual que AM, ya que no se puede aumentar el indice de modulación. Por el contrario, en transmisión digital, lo mejor es  PM. La comparación no se basa en el circuito, sino en la relación señal a ruido o la tasa de errores en digital. Saludos.


----------

